# Cracked Kydex repair?



## arnisandyz (Dec 22, 2006)

I have a nice IWB holster with leather pull the dot straps that I really like. It just developed a small crack right at the top of the site channel. Is there anything I can do to keep it from cracking more or better yet, repair it? I have some leftover kydex from making knife sheaths and mag pouches, I'm thinking of molding a small piece, kind of like what leather holster makers do to stiffen the leather at the mouth, and try using some glue designed for plastic. I would guess it would have to be hand formed since a press would probably make the crack worse. If anyone has any better ideas, let me know!  Thanks.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 22, 2006)

not sure if this would work or not but...

how about mixing up some epoxy and applying that?


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 22, 2006)

yeah, that could work. Maybe a combination of the piece of kydex reinforcement and the epoxy might do the trick...thanks.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 26, 2006)

Have you contacted the holster manufacturer?  Those who make good quality holsters are usually willing to do a free repair for you. 

Barring that, find the best epoxy that you can, at one of the hardware stores.  You'll get a good bond, and as long as the Kydex wasn't spread apart, it should be good to go.  

I generally don't recommend trying to heat up some old Kydex, and fill in the cracks; the bonding is usually not so good.


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 27, 2006)

Got it fixed! At first regular epoxy wouldn't hold so I bought some "Plastic Welder" Epoxy, designed for plastic. I formed a small piece of kydex to reinforce the cracked area and glued it to the outside of the holster covering the crack. The holster itself is made of really thin kydex, part of the reason  I like it so much, but also part of the reason it cracked. The reinforced piece is thicker and its actually much stronger than before while still maintaining the thin profile.


----------

